# mesmerize camera?



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

I have this problem with my mesmerizes camera and its been that way since I got it and ive updated to gingerbread also but when I try 2 film a video no matter what the resolution is the audio is almost always unsynced from the video itself and I would love to fix that so my camera can be useful.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

If this is on an MTD (MIUI/CM7/OMFGB) then yes its a known issue (It was enough to make me go back to stock based ROM's again for now)

I don't know if the source for EH09 will make it go away any time soon.. I have heard some rumblings however in another thread. It works fine on Stock, and TBH I prefer the Stock Camera App as well as it has way more functionality than the stock GB Camera.


----------



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

I am using the stock rom well the stock rooted rom so idk y and its always been like tht and my camera has filmed unsynced video on stock froyo also and even factory restting did no good


----------

